# Considering 2011 Rogue - Please Share Experiences



## Alphax (Jul 9, 2011)

Let me first say hello to everyone and Introduce myself.

I am a current 09 Honda Odyssey owner (well my wife's car...)

Our kids are growing up and are past the convenience of automatic doors and over the van thing... Needless to say we have been searching high and low for a vehicle that will give us decent room but good gas mileage, with good fit and finish, and technology.

We looked at Tahoe.. big. But too big in size/$$, Not very refined and a gas GUZZLER.

We are also looking at the Pathfinder but it is priced a bit on the high end of our budget and not sure if we want to spend the $$.

Traverse is too Van-ish and the Jeep Grand Cherokee wasn't good enough on gas and alot of $$ for the features we wanted.

Today we drove the Rogue and loved it, and my wife liked it alot and said it reminded her of her old Rav4, which she loved. Power was very good for a I4 and the BOSE is amazing. Backup camera was good and the key fob is heaven. (I have an Infiniti M35s so I’m used to it but my wife was very happy to see the key fob). We didnt care too much for the small center display for the radio/backup camera but we can learn to like it I guess.

Our questions are : 

How do you like your Rogue?

Any issues, things I need to know?

What is your “real world” gas mileage like?

Recommendations? We are looking at a 2011 SV Rogue 2wd I4

Thanks in advance,
-Brian


----------



## MisterShipwreck (Aug 4, 2011)

I just got a base model 2011 Rogue last week. I got new rims installed today.

I test drove many cars in 2009, and the Rogue was my #1 choice....But, I ended up with a Mustang when the wife saw a great deal on a new Mustang in the paper... And, who am I to pass up a mustang. 

But, after 2 years, the gas mileage was killing me... So, after looking at several vehicles again, the Rogue beat out the RAV4 as my fav again. The pickup on the Rogue was the closest 4 cylinder Ive driven that can come close to the pickup of the V6 mustang I had. It handles great and is comfortable too.

Like I said, I've only had it a week. But, I got 26.22 MPG with mostly highway driving so far...


----------



## AMDkid (Aug 5, 2011)

Just bought the 2011 SL AWD, Really pleased with it got the Black-Purple color, with chrome trim. A sharp looking vehicle. My 12th Nissan to own. Consistent with a few of my recent Nissan's owned.


----------

